# June Photo Contest - "Churches"



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*PLEASE NOTE THE ITEMS IN RED.*

What: Monthly 2cool Photo Contest

_Topic: This Month *"Churches"*_

_Definition: Structures or Shots with a Religious Motif_

_Who: Anyone can submit or vote, but&#8230;_

_Submissions: _
_Only one submission per person and it..._

_Must be an image taken by you_
_Must not contain a signature, border or watermark_
_Must be emailed to [email protected] by *11:59PM CST on 6/25.*_

*If you do not get confirmation withing 48 hours please PM me.*
_(last month we had some technical difficulties)._

_Must include your 2cool user id_

_Should be no larger than 650 pixels wide on it's longest side - please _

_Please include some narrative about the shot, tech data etc._

_Should make mention of post processing - if any._

_We encourage new shots but old ones are ok._​


----------



## slabseeker (Mar 11, 2006)

incredible....
where is this?
I want to cry....


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Here you go...*



slabseeker said:


> incredible....
> where is this?
> I want to cry....


1,3 & 4 are here http://www.saintmalo.org/

#2 is a church in Ellicott City, MD


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

what is it, you dont get my pm's?
i had ask if i could get a copy of #3 to sketch it and i get no reply, every time i have sent a pm to you i get no answer.

is it better to try a msg here ?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Terry G. said:


> what is it, you dont get my pm's?
> i had ask if i could get a copy of #3 to sketch it and i get no reply, every time i have sent a pm to you i get no answer.
> 
> is it better to try a msg here ?


Terry,

Sent it late last night full size 5MB to your email. Let me know if you did not receive...


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

nope didnt get it .
[email protected]


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Stuck...*



Terry G. said:


> nope didnt get it .
> [email protected]


in cyberspace somewhere I'm sure. The image is on my home pc. I'll resend a smaller version tonight.

follow up - resent at 5:26


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Terry G. you may want to check you spam box.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

yes my apologies, to every one ( get carried away some times), my IP changes there "whitelist and blacklists" and didnt notify me, and that upset the apple cart (er I got no mail to speak of)


----------



## limey (Feb 25, 2005)

When do submitted photos get posted ?


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

After the contest closes.


----------



## railman (Aug 1, 2004)

*Worlds Smallest church*

St Martins Catholic Church near Fayetteville TX.
Fuji 430


----------

